# The Shepherd's Diet



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Has anyone tried this? I watched a half-hour facebook advertisement on it yesterday and it sounds interesting, but I don't want to spend the $50 to see what it is! Supposedly, it is eating a lot of "healthy fats" instead of a low-fat diet. Supposedly it is a lot of biblical-based stuff... and there is a lot of that type of talk throughout the entire infomercial. "God wants you healthy", etc. 

I wouldn't buy it based on God wanting me to be healthy... LOL... but if it is based on something that actually works, that's a different story.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven't seen it, but given the fact it's supposed to be Biblically based, I'd wager it's the Mediterranean Diet with a new name. Lots of fresh vegetables and fruit, seafood, other meats in limited quantity and "healthy" fats -- ie. olive oil and/or vegetable oil.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have found that It is easier to lose weight if I base my diet around generous amounts of low-fat meat. I find that when I eat carbs that I will be hungry an hour or two later, but not if I eat low fat meat. And it is much easier to lose weight if I am not hungry!

Then again I am a diabetic, which means my system runs a little differently than some, so your mileage my vary.

Edit to add: the low fat meats are mostly chicken, turkey (not ground turkey they usually add fat), pork loin, pork chops, ham, beef arm roast, the lowest fat hamburger in the store, and sirloin. There may be others, but these are my go-to meats.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

The way I understood it, it was LOTS of high fat food. She says that if you eat high fat foods, your body gets used to burning fats, and continues burning fats. The way she explained it, it made sense.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I have no idea of what you call the diet I am on.

My doctor put me on a meat diet. I eat meat, eggs, cheese and lettuce. I have dropped from 286 to 245 in 2 1/2 months and feel great.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

A particular type of meat? Like lean meats? That's an odd diet, but if it works for you, great!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like the Adkins diet..


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Ccrider: look up "ketogenic diet" I am betting that is what it is. It does work very well. BUT you have to be strict about carbohydrate restriction. Generally less than 20 grams per day. You can find plenty of you tube videos on it. Look up Dr Eric Westman, Dr Sarah Hellberg, Dr Richard Bernstein... If you are on Facebook there is a group called "Reversing diabetes" which follows this principle and has a huge amount of information. There is also The Low Carb Support Group but they tend to be less earnest by and large.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree that's the keto diet. My SIL is on it and has been for about 3 years now. She lost about 50 pounds and has kept it off but I'm not sure it's the best thing for your heart. She eats whole blocks of cream cheese for breakfast! When we went on vacation with them for a week she brought a cooler with 12 pounds of bacon, 20 burgers, 10 pounds of cream cheese, string cheese etc.
And she ate it all! Although she does eat veggies, she doesn't eat any fruit or carbs, ever. I think she should begin adding healthy carbs back into her diet, just a little bit each week.

To me she just doesn't look healthy anymore even though she is thinner. Even her hair is lack luster and breaking. I think eating sensibly while limiting carbs to healthy carbs is the best way to go. And keep away from "sugar" and processed foods in any form. When you eat simple carbs or sugar you feel hungry sooner because your blood sugar spikes and then crashes. It's best to balance your protein, veggies and complex carbs to keep your blood sugar stable which will keep the crashes from happening. That's when you feel extra hungry, but then you crave more of the sugar/simple carbs to satisfy that hunger. That is a no win situation!

Protein takes longer to digest and doesn't spike you blood sugar. Round it out with high fiber, good for you veggies, and you've got a winner!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Many people (not just diabetics) have a hard time adding back those carbs because they then lose the ketogenic advantage of appetite suppression. High protein, higher than required for muscle building and repair, can lead to gluconeogenesis - a metabolic pathway whereby the excess protein is assembled into glucose thus causing blood sugars higher than expected.

We each find a path that works for us. For me, ketosis the easiest way to go. Plus - as I am a diabetic - it keeps my blood sugars at non-diabetic levels without medication, which is awesome.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I started the LCHF diet a couple of months ago, have just now really started seeing results and feeling better! I eat plenty of veggies and cut out sugar, rice, potatoes etc. I am able to make much better choices about what I eat since don't get as ravenously hungry than before I changed my diet. I try to stay under 20 carbs a day but no more than 40 if I do go over. I also use my fitness pal to track my calories and macros. I also watch my calories.


----------

